# BAMA vs UF GAME



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I know that MITCH and LANE are having the GUMBO party but I as a BAMA fan just can't go. I have to watch the game at the house. 

I'm sorry Mitch and Lane because you are the two most given and receptive folks I know. Don't get me wrong but I have to have my Priorities right. The game comes 1st. 

I talked to Niki and she said we can have 10 folks over for the game. 

JUST TO STAY IN SINC, WE ARE GONNA COOK GUMBO. To go along with the party. 

I know this may sound stupid but on 10 folks is all I can handle. Badazzchef is doing the cooking. I will try to do some sushi but it is gonna stay in tune with the party. GUMBO.

PM me if you want to come.


----------

